# FESTIVE TRADING HOURS - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (21/12/17)

Hey guys please note our trading hours and closing dates over the Festive Season. This will effect overnight shipping over the 25/26th Dec as well as 1st and 2nd Jan.

For those guys in Durbs we are open this weekend and next weekend for your convenience.

Friday 22nd Dec 8:00am to 8:00pm
Saturday 23rd Dec 10:00am to 3:00pm
Sunday 24th Dec 10:00am to 1:30pm

Friday 29th Dec 8:00am to 7:00pm
Saturday 30th Dec 10:00am to 3:00pm
Sunday 31st Dec 10:00am to 1:30pm

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

